# Is it strange that I get random cherry shrimp deaths?



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

One day they're like this, happily eating









Then over time, shrimp begin to die for no apparent reason. I went from about 40 babies to about 20 juveniles. I have no clue what causes the deaths either, they all seem to be fine and happy.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I had the same thing happening to be. No deaths for the longest time, and then all of sudden I see a body here and there. I haven't had as a dramatic decline as you, but I feel your confusion.

It must be a water quality issue. That's all I can think of. 

-John N.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

When increasing my CO2 recently I wondered if it was possible to have too low of Ph for them. Think that could be an issue? I notice you are using pressurized CO2 as well.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I believe it is possible for that to happen. I had a tank 'crash' whereby my kh was so low that when I went to pressurized co2, actually everything started to die. It took me a while to figure out what the problem was. As soon as I returned the kh to 3 to 4, the tank came back to life.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I feel your pain... I've had the same thing happen to my shrimp in the past. Never fiqured it out, but I'm changing a few things to see how that effects them. I'm in the process of rebuilding my population at the moment.


----------

